# IÂ´m looking for an artist.



## Mralan44 (May 31, 2013)

He was drawing a comic about a four arms dragon and a mouse girl. It would be grate if someone helped me.


----------



## Saga (May 31, 2013)

Mralan44 said:


> He was drawing a comic about a four arms dragon and a mouse girl. It would be *grate* if someone helped me.


----------



## Aleu (May 31, 2013)

That's incredibly specific. I'm sure you'll find your answer in no time....in the Conventioneering subforum...
:/


----------



## Taralack (May 31, 2013)

Maybe it would help if you said which con you saw him at..?


----------



## Inciatus (May 31, 2013)

You might want to give just a little bit more information because this could be any one of thousands of people.


----------



## Teal (May 31, 2013)

I drew it, decided I hated it and deleted it. :V 

OP have you ever heard of using google? Or not being so vague?


Hey guys I'm looking for a comic about a fox dude. kthnzbai.


----------

